# Printing on Sapphire (Blue) Shirt - Ink Color?



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I have an order for a 1 color job on a Gildan 5000 Sapphire colored shirt.

What Ink color have you guys used and looked cool on it? Black just looks funny!


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

depends on the job. I did some shirts for a school play and granted it was a sky blue I used royal and a orange and the design came out great. I know white is a standard. I would say make a small logo of a name. print it on a 11x17 sheet and try some inks with it and see what works the best for you. hate to say but what I think would work great for me wouldn't with you.


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess this is what I think looks funny.. Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

No the black ink looks great on that shirt. Like I said if your feeling in doubt about something try something. what are you out if like I said print out a name a couple of times and try different ink color out. atleast you will have a better understanding of what colors work and not and you can help out the customer when they are deciding on what colors work for their design on that shirt


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

missswissinc said:


> No the black ink looks great on that shirt. Like I said if your feeling in doubt about something try something. what are you out if like I said print out a name a couple of times and try different ink color out. atleast you will have a better understanding of what colors work and not and you can help out the customer when they are deciding on what colors work for their design on that shirt


Cool Thanks for your opinion! I do doubt myself often haha


----------



## Tolli Ink (May 25, 2012)

I actually have a job right now with exactly the same shirt. The customer is wanting white ink for their design.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

the black looks good on that blue. 
If it was a darker blue there may not be enough contrast to make it look good (i doubt the client wants a subtle design).


----------



## LegacyPrint (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 with the black.... I think your design would get lost with white and very hard to see.


----------



## Paul39 (Sep 7, 2007)

White or navy


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

since my daughter started her clothing line, the saphire shirts have been the #1 seller. she prints the design in black or white. both look great.

but, what you posted is antique saphire which does look differant than regular saphire, due to the heathering.

i would prefer white.


but, the only way to really know, is to print one of each.


----------



## markjan1 (Aug 8, 2012)

The sapphire blue t-shirt is a very saturated shade of blue with a hint of green. It is exciting, vibrant and inviting. This amazingly complex color could be compared to the color of antique blue glass. It’s similar to the royal blue t-shirt in that both light and dark ink colors work well.

Regards
Mark
sticker printing


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I can attest for light or dark working well on the Sapphire. White & Metallic Silver have been really strong. I have a request for red and I'm concerned about it since its not a really dark red. I would need to do hotsplits for this so a white undercoat isn't really a good option. 

Anyone have any experience with red on Sapphire?


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

We've printed orange on the sapphire blue and it looked great!


----------

